
What I Learned Buying, Growing, and Selling HitTail - aaronbrethorst
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2015/12/02/what-i-learned-buying-growing-and-selling-hittail/
======
ThomasSmale
Yesterday's discussion on the same deal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10657769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10657769)

